# à l'aplomb de



## sansoni

Bonjour!

Pourriez-vous me dire ce que ça signifie svp? (à l'plomb de ..)

Merci!


----------



## Johanne

La tournure courante est : il a de l'aplomb = il a de l'assurance


----------



## Canaveral

L'aplomb c'est aussi la verticalité donnée par le fil à plomb.
Par ex: "positionner un meuble à l'aplomb d'un lustre.", c'est positionner ce meuble juste sous le lustre ( à la verticale du lustre)


----------



## Johanne

Par contre, il faut faire la distinction entre à et a. C'est un des deux qui déterminera le sens.


----------



## Canaveral

D'où l'intérêt du contexte ! parce que là ça ne veut vraiment pas dire la même chose !


----------



## totor

À mon avis, mon auteur emploie la même expression d'une façon métaphorique dont je ne peux pas comprendre le sens.

En parlant du cinéma d'Orson Welles, il dit :

_Le récit wellesien, qui revêt l'aspect d'une enquête sur la vie d'un individu dont on fait resurgir des nappes de passé, est en quelque sorte à l'aplomb du cinéma_.

Évidemment, il ne s'agit pas d'une position spécifique vis à vis du cinéma, qui est au dessus du récit, ou du récit, qui est en dessous du cinéma…

Mais plus j'y pense, moins je comprends.


----------



## OLN

"à l'aplomb de" signifie situé précisément sur une ligne verticale passant par un point. On ne sait pas si la chose est située au-dessus ou en dessous de ce point de repère.
Hormis cette idée de précision, je ne vois pas non plus où veut en venir l'auteur avec ce sens figuré.


----------



## totor

OLN said:


> Hormis cette idée de précision, je ne vois pas non plus où veut en venir l'auteur avec ce sens figuré.


Hélas !

Voilà le hic…


----------



## totor

OLN said:


> si la chose est située au-dessus


non pas


OLN said:


> en dessous


… ne pourrait-on dire que "le récit wellesien" est dans une position prééminent par rapport au cinéma ?

Je ne sais pas ce que vous y pensez, mais moi, je ne vois pas d'autre façon de comprendre cette phrase…


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour,

Cette locution adverbiale n'a en effet pas de sens figuré connu et partagé.
Pour la comprendre, on peut peut-être passer par son contraire : _en porte-à-faux_, qui lui a un sens figuré courant. Le récit wellesien n'est donc pas en porte-à-faux avec le cinéma, il est en phase avec lui, avec son histoire, son objet, son langage, etc., une sorte de prolongement évident…
C'est une hypothèse.
Il n'est pas impossible aussi que l'auteur de cette analyse considère que Welles est le père du cinéma moderne et donc que son cinéma domine le cinéma comme tu en as fait la supposition.
Comme l'a signalé OLN, "être à l'aplomb" n'indique pas si l'objet se trouve en haut ou en bas, on ne peut donc pas deviner si c'est le cinéma qui vient du récit wellesien ou l'inverse, il faut faire un choix.
La suite du texte ne nous en apprend pas un peu plus ?


----------



## OLN

Il n'est pas certain que ce soit ça dans l'esprit de l'auteur, puisqu'il a ajouté "en quelque sorte", mais je devine que c'est l'idée de précision qui a son importance : le récit wellesien et le cinéma sont parfaitement alignés, sont de la même lignée ou filiation, sans antériorité ou préséance de l'un sur l'autre.


----------



## janpol

"au desus", "au dessous", ce n'est peut-être pas cela qui importe. Je comprends que le récit de Welles n'est pas en rupture par rapport au scinéma "classique", il n'est pas original puisqu'il raconte une enquête et qu'il y a longtemps que le cinéma fait cela. Les vrerticales qui passent par les limites de l'espace du récit wellesien ne tombent pas en  dehors des limites du récit du cinéma classique.


----------



## Philippides

Bonjour,
je le comprends très différemment de Janpol.

Je suppose qu'il s'agit de Citizen Kane. Il est à l'aplomp, au sens ici où il est au-dessus, car tant de films en découlent. C'est par bien des aspects un film séminal pour toute l'histoire du cinéma


----------



## plantin

Philippides said:


> Je suppose qu'il s'agit de Citizen Kane.


Plutôt que _Citizen Kane_,  je pense à _Dossier secret_; mais peu importe, le schéma narratif de ces deux films est le même, à tel point que par récit wellesien, on peut comprendre un système propre à Welles de raconter une histoire, construite comme un synopsis: je veux dire par là que les différents éléments de l'enquête se succèdent comme les plans d'un film, dans une sorte de mise en abyme, le personnage principal étant en quelque sorte aussi le producteur (au sens quasi cinématographique) de sa propre histoire. Je parlais de_ Dossier secret_, parce que, si l'on peut généraliser en parlant d'un "récit wellesien" il est particulièrement net dans ce film: Arkadin un vieillard soi-disant amnésique recrute un enquêteur (un réalisateur symbolique donc) pour comprendre comment il est devenu riche, mais c'est en fait un moyen de retrouver pour les éliminer les témoins de son passé, de reconstruire en fait le scénario de sa vie à sa convenance, comme un scénariste qui construit un scénario ou un réalisateur qui dirige des acteurs. Par cette expression "_est en quelque sorte à l'aplomb du cinéma", _je pense qu'on veut expliquer le point de vue particulier du film, de ses protagonistes, acteurs, spectateurs, qui surplombent d'une certaine manière le processus de création, qui observent à la fois une œuvre terminée et en train de se faire.


----------



## jprr

Pour ce que je peux en comprendre, l'auteur en question dit que l_e récit wellesien et le cinéma_ sont situés *sur la même verticale*...
En changeant de plan: une manière de dire qu'ils sont "*sur la même ligne*" ( avoir les mêmes opinions, être en accord sur les fondamentaux)


----------



## totor

SergueiL said:


> Le récit wellesien n'est donc pas en porte-à-faux avec le cinéma, il est en phase avec lui





OLN said:


> le récit wellesien et le cinéma sont parfaitement alignés





janpol said:


> le récit de Welles n'est pas en rupture par rapport au scinéma





Philippides said:


> un flm séminal





plantin said:


> les différents éléments de l'enquête se succèdent comme les plans d'un film, dans une sorte de mise en abyme





jprr said:


> l_e récit wellesien et le cinéma_ sont situés *sur la même verticale*


Vous m'avez mis sur le droit chemin, mes chers, et je vous remercie de tous vos apports.

Incidemment, l'auteur (Hel-Guedj) analyse dans son livre tous les films de Welles, mais à ce moment-là il ne parle d'aucun en particulier, mais de l'enquête en général, qui est presque une constante dans ses films.

Et une fois de plus, un grand merci à vous tous !


----------



## JClaudeK

Peut-être ce passage du livre "La règle du faux" (Hel-Guedj) peut-il nous aider à mieux comprendre:

_C'est ici qu'intervient le cousinage entre le récit judiciaire et le récit de fiction. En effet, le récit wellesien prélève dans la trame du récit judiciaire la part la plus paradoxale : l'improbable ajustement des éléments épars du récit. Ce point faible dans l'ordre de la justice est le point fort dans l'ordre du récit - et le nœud de toute la fiction selon Welles. Mais il faut préciser qu'il s'agit d'un nœud coulant - libre et dangereux. p.19
_
Je comprends: Dans ses films, Welles remet le  récit judiciaire "d'aplomb" en assemblant et remettant   dans l'ordre ses éléments épars. (?)

Et cette présentation du livre nous dit de quels films parle l'auteur:
_« Paradoxe est le nom que les sots donnent à la vérité ». Orson Welles aurait pu faire sienne cette maxime, lui qui a consacré trois de ses plus grands films à la narration d'une procédure judiciaire : le procès de La Dame de Shanghaï, le processus d'enquête intestine de La Soif du mal, l'instruction anonyme du Procès. Mais comment établir la vérité ? Au nom de quelle loi ? Servie par quelle justice ?_


----------



## Nicomon

J'ose à peine ajouter une interprétation personnelle  - j'y ai lu un lien avec la « ligne du  temps » - mais si cela peut aider...
Voici les quelques phrases qui suivent immédiatement celle que totor a mentionnée (p. 60).

Je n'ai pas trouvé le livre dans son intégralité, mais la phrase qui précède se termine par « la fiction cinématographique », comme on le voit *ici* :  





> L_e _récit wellesien, qui revêt l'aspect d'une enquête sur la vie d'un individu dont on fait resurgir des nappes de passé, est en quelque sorte à l'aplomb du cinéma.
> Le récit - un ordonnancement particulier de couches de temps - et le paradigme technique - constitué d'opérations de manipulation du temps matérialisé sur la pellicule - y sont homologiques. Mais il s'agit là d'un récit non chronologique, où, comme l'explique Deleuze, se mêlent « la préexistence d'un passé en général, ...


 *Source*
Si le lien ne fonctionne pas partout, c'est le résultat d'une recherche par mots - "récit wellesien" + "nappes de passé".

J'ajoute ceci, de Gilles Deleuze,  où il est aussi question de « nappes de passé »  : 





> "La première fois qu'une image-temps directe apparut au cinéma ce fut sous la forme des nappes de passé avec Citizen Kane de Welles." (Gilles Deleuze)


----------



## totor

Oui, mes chers, vous avez bien trouvé : c'est le livre que je suis en train de traduire, exactement.

Et bien merci, une autre fois.


----------



## totor

Mes chers, je lis et relis tout ce que vous avez écrit à propos de ce problème si particulier et je me sens comme si je pataugeais, parce que je n'arrive pas à prendre un parti.

Je crois que c'est très intéressant ce qu'a écrit Sergueil :


SergueiL said:


> on peut peut-être passer par son contraire : _en porte-à-faux_, qui lui a un sens figuré courant. Le récit wellesien n'est donc pas en porte-à-faux avec le cinéma, il est en phase avec lui, avec son histoire, son objet, son langage, etc.


… mais ce qui me tracasse dans ceci c'est justement ce qui a écrit OLN :


OLN said:


> Il n'est pas certain que ce soit ça dans l'esprit de l'auteur, puisqu'il a ajouté "en quelque sorte"


Décidément, je ne vois pas comment pourrait-on dire :

Le récit […] est en quelque sorte en phase (ou parfaitement aligné, ou sur la même ligne, ou…) du cinéma.

Sauf s'il parle d'une espèce de cinéaste pompier, mais il parle de Welles, voyons.

Évidemment, cette autre locution, 'en quelque sorte', si restrictive, nous empêche de danser en rond…

Alors, plus je me démène, moins je trouve la solution.


----------



## k@t

Je suis une brèle en maths ! 

Dans la phrase qui suit celle qui est l’objet de ce fil, il est dit que le récit et le paradigme technique (i.e. le cinéma) sont homologiques, à partir de là et de la figure ci-dessous (qui montre une homologie), on aurait Ẽn qui serait le paradigme technique-cinéma, et En - qui est à l’aplomb de Ẽn - qui serait le récit wellesien.
OK, admettons que ce soit ça l’idée, que faire ensuite avec ?
Ahem, je ne sais pas trop : est-ce dire que le récit wellesien se projette - et se déforme, se dilate, puisqu’a priori une homologie dilate - sur la pellicule ? (faut-il voir aussi un lien entre projection math et projection film ?).
Bon, sans grande conviction, mais des fois que ça donnerait des idées, que ça ouvrirait des pistes !


----------



## Arkadin

jprr said:


> Pour ce que je peux en comprendre, l'auteur en question dit que l_e récit wellesien et le cinéma_ sont situés *sur la même verticale*...
> En changeant de plan: une manière de dire qu'ils sont "*sur la même ligne*" ( avoir les mêmes opinions, être en accord sur les fondamentaux)



Ceci est juste aussi.
On pourrait également écrire "consubstantiel au cinéma".


----------



## totor

k@t said:


> Bon, sans grande conviction, mais des fois que ça donnerait des idées, que ça ouvrirait des pistes !


Quant à moi, ça ne m'en donne aucune, chère k@t.

Mais voilà Mr. Arkadin !

En tant que personnage de Welles, il va sûrement nous dire quelque chose (et bienvenue sur le forum).


Arkadin said:


> "consubstantiel au cinéma"


Tiens !

C'est bien possible, à mon avis, même avec 'en quelque sorte' !


----------



## Arkadin

M. Arkadin est l'auteur du livre : Johan-Frederik Hel Guedj.
Un message amical d'un honorable membre m'a signalé votre fil. Je puis peut-être vous aider…
La source deleuzienne est juste, évidemment. On pourrait écrire que le récit wellesien est en résonance/en phase exacte avec le cinéma (métaphore acoustique), ou (registre géométrique) en homothétie. La phrase, un peu savante, veut dire que le cinéma wellesien est consubstantiel à la matière même du cinéma, qui consiste à agencer et montrer le passé comme un présent, sous nos yeux. Voir aussi Roland Barthe (La photographie) à ce sujet : la photo à la fois vivante et morte.
Question subsidiaire : dans quel cadre effectuez-vous cette traduction ?
P.S. Je suis également italianophone.
[...]
Le post de Nicomon est évidemment spot-on.


----------



## totor

Bien qu'on l'avait déjà dit, la coexistence avec cette autre locution, 'en quelque sorte', me mettais sens dessus dessous.

Il a fallu que l'auteur lui-même, Arkadin, vient me donner la solution :


Arkadin said:


> On pourrait également écrire "consubstantiel au cinéma"



Une fois passée la surprise, je lui souhaite une autre fois la bienvenue, et au même temps je veux remercier tous ceux qui ont contribué à éclairer ma lanterne.


----------



## k@t

totor said:


> Quant à moi, ça ne m'en donne aucune, chère k@t.





Arkadin said:


> ou (registre géométrique) en homothétie.


Je crois comprendre que l’homothétie ou l’homologie impliquent une figure de départ et une transformation de cette dernière qui donne une figure d’arrivée identique dans sa forme mais selon le cas dilatée ou rétrécie (éventuellement inversée).
Pour la métaphore que vous utilisez, ne doit-on retenir que l’identité de forme entre les deux figures (récit wellesien et cinéma) ou bien également la transformation et le fait que l’une des deux figures préexiste à l’autre et lui donne naissance. Qui serait alors la matrice, le récit wellesien ou bien le cinéma ? Et de quel ordre seraient les transformations ?


----------



## totor

Désolé, mais je n'ai pas de commentaires à te faire, k@t.


----------



## k@t

Pas de problème totor. 
Si par hasard M. Arkadin repasse dans le coin, il pourra ptêt éclairer ma chtiote lanterne !


----------



## totor

Mais sûrement ce que tu dit est bien, k@t !

Et peut-être que ta première intervention était la plus proche, bien que pour moi c'était du chinois.

L'auteur lui même a parlé d'homothétie.

Le problème c'est que moi j'étais le dernier de la classe en maths !


----------

